# Oils By Nature.....



## 7053joanne (Apr 11, 2008)

seems to have really good prices for bulk supplies.  Has anyone ordered from them before?  THANKS  

Joanne


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 14, 2008)

wow...crickets..... :wink:


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL, the crickets may be a good sign that no one has ordered from them before.  

I sure haven't, but then again, I don't do CP either.... so I just thought I'd keep your lonely posts company.  :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Apr 15, 2008)

I order from there. Great company, products and CS.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 20, 2008)

YEAH!..Thanks.....i thick i will try ordering from there
 
joanne


----------

